# Game in Austin, TX? d20 Modern/Future/Star Wars/Eberron



## ragboy (Aug 26, 2004)

I can play or run games, but I'd rather it be balanced between the two. I have all the Eberron, Modern and Star Wars stuff, but I'm waiting on d20 Future...grrr. 

A little about me... I'm 35 and have played RPG's for 20 years, mostly D&D (all editions...still play in a 1st Edition campaign...) and futuristic games (Star Frontiers, Star Wars, Twilight 2000, Shadowrun). I'm a professional freelance technical writer and a wannabe game designer and fiction writer. Other than that, I can travel anywhere in Austin to play at most twice a month. 

Post here and let's get a game together.


----------

